# Goulds Monitor Questions



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 27, 2013)

So my husband has fallen in love with monitors! (finally!!! i have been trying to get him interested in reps for 2 yrs now)

He has his heart set on a Goulds. i have found a basic care sheet, but not much else on them, so i have a few questions:


*What size enclosure do they need? 

*Are they a good starter monitor, if purchased young?

*How often do they need to be fed?

Any pics of yours and/or your enclosures would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## saximus (Feb 27, 2013)

Sandies are very cool little critters. Very pretty monitors too, especially flavis. I've never owned them but I've owned a couple of monitor species now. They are meant to be a good starter for someone looking to get big monitors in the future because they're the biggest of the R1 species. I think they settle down a bit as adults too but just remember that no monitor is really great for cuddles like people like to do with pythons. 
They need a fair bit of room, especially because they are terrestrial so floor space is more important than height. I can't remember exact numbers but bigger is better with monitors. 
Youngsters need to be fed every 2-4 days and can be reduced to every 5-7 days as adults. The good thing about bigger ones is they can be fed whole prey items mice and small size rats) but as youngsters they need insects which obviously need to be dusted every couple of feeds.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 27, 2013)

thanks sax! I was just about to get hold of you on FB if i didnt get a response soon!

would an outdoor enclosure be ok? i dont have that much room in the house.


----------



## Chicken (Feb 27, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> would an outdoor enclosure be ok?



Yes, probably the only option to housing an adult.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 27, 2013)

Thats what i was thinking lol.


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 27, 2013)

Chicken said:


> Yes, probably the only option to housing an adult.




Um.. exactly HOW big do they get??


----------



## antmisk (Feb 27, 2013)

Antmisk Monitors: Sand Monitor Care Sheet 
This is a care sheet


----------



## Tristis (Feb 27, 2013)

they make good first monitors, alittle shy at first but settle in very well. gouldi grow to about 4-5 foot and flavi's about 3 foot. so they are not huge. care is the same as most of the larger monitors.
here one of my flavi's


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 27, 2013)

Tristis, do u breed gouldii gouldii aswell or just flavi's?


----------



## Tristis (Feb 27, 2013)

just flavi's


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 27, 2013)

Tristis said:


> they make good first monitors, alittle shy at first but settle in very well. gouldi grow to about 4-5 foot and flavi's about 3 foot. so they are not huge. care is the same as most of the larger monitors.
> here one of my flavi's
> View attachment 283502



Gorgeous! what is the best time of year to be looking for them Tristis? And what would an average price be on them?

So excited that hubby is finally starting to embrace my addiction!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 27, 2013)

antmisk said:


> Antmisk Monitors: Sand Monitor Care Sheet
> This is a care sheet



thanks for that! a great piece of information!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 27, 2013)

I can vouch for Tristis' monitors - I have two from him (flavis) and they are awesome. Great little monitors.


----------



## Charliewaffles (Feb 28, 2013)

I've been looking for hatchys or juvis for some time now not easy to get your hands on some


----------



## Umbral (Feb 28, 2013)

I have one of Trist's as well he is my favorite out of my collection. He has also been a great help with follow up assistance.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. Can anyone tell me what the average hatchy price is?


----------



## Umbral (Feb 28, 2013)

About $350 I think.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks Umbral!


----------



## Umbral (Feb 28, 2013)

No problem, I had been looking for about 8 months before I got mine and that seemed about average. Post some pics if you get one


----------



## Tristis (Feb 28, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> Gorgeous! what is the best time of year to be looking for them Tristis? And what would an average price be on them?
> 
> So excited that hubby is finally starting to embrace my addiction!



theres not really a best time as they can lay a clutch a month and eggs take 180-270 days to hatch. 
there are not to may people that breeding them either so if you really want one you need to snap it up when you find one.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 28, 2013)

Umbral said:


> No problem, I had been looking for about 8 months before I got mine and that seemed about average. Post some pics if you get one



if you happen to see any advertised could you pm me?


----------



## Umbral (Feb 28, 2013)

I think Tristis on here has one in the for sale section.


----------



## Umbral (Feb 28, 2013)

Not a hatchie though...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 28, 2013)

Umbral said:


> Not a hatchie though...




yeah really wanting a hatchy  just looking at your thread now!


----------



## Tristis (Feb 28, 2013)

adult female flavi, the bottem half of her is dull because it hasnt shed yet.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 28, 2013)

Shes beautiful!!!! what beautiful patterns they have!!!! is there a size difference between the males and females?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Feb 28, 2013)

The markings on the flavis monitor posted by Tristan are amazing...


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Feb 28, 2013)

*tristis


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 28, 2013)

Still spins me out to think 2 years ago i was terrified of reptiles!!!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 28, 2013)

A recent photo of mine  They are stunning little monitors with a great personality.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 1, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> A recent photo of mine  They are stunning little monitors with a great personality.
> View attachment 283609




gorgeous! have you got any pics of its home??


----------



## Tristis (Mar 1, 2013)

very nice, that one looks like a girl!


----------



## Tristis (Mar 4, 2013)

adult male


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 4, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> gorgeous! have you got any pics of its home??



Unfortunately their house got flooded  So they are inside atm, hoping to set it up again soon. They've been living in a 5' x 5' x 3' (high) outdoor enclosure.


----------



## mark_p (Mar 4, 2013)

View attachment 284068


Adult male roxby downs flavirufus in outdoor pit, roxby downs animals are much smaller than other locales in the hobby.


----------



## mark_p (Mar 4, 2013)

Not sure if you can see the pic, sorry, I am new to posting


----------



## mark_p (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the pics guys!!! 

occipitalis, thats the sort of thing i was thinking of doing for an enclosure.


----------



## mark_p (Mar 4, 2013)

Yea its by far the best way to keep adult sand monitors, the walls go down about 60 cm into the sand, and the bottom is concreted around the sides with a large sheet of woven stainless steel, fine gauge wire mesh in the middle to allow free drainage. I have had spinifex in there for some time with no problems and have just recently added some other local native plants from their natural distribution, which seem to be thriving aswell. The skull is a bit corny I know lol but I had to add it.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 4, 2013)

i like skulls!!!


----------



## Tristis (Mar 4, 2013)

occipitalis said:


> View attachment 284068
> 
> 
> Adult male roxby downs flavirufus in outdoor pit, roxby downs animals are much smaller than other locales in the hobby.



nice flavi, how old is it? and how long is he?
i havnt seen to many pics of this locale, do you have any hatchling pics?


----------



## mark_p (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks, sorry I dont have any hatchling pics on my phone. He's about 2.5 years old and around 800mm tl and 35mm svl, although that's just an estimate as I dont handle them unless I have to. Heres a closeup.View attachment 284095


----------



## Tristis (Mar 4, 2013)

its a nice looking lizard. so how big does that locale get? hes still got some growing to do at only 2.5 years old.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 4, 2013)

Tristis said:


> they make good first monitors, alittle shy at first but settle in very well. gouldi grow to about 4-5 foot and flavi's about 3 foot. so they are not huge. care is the same as most of the larger monitors.
> here one of my flavi's
> View attachment 283502


thats a awersome looking monitor pretty crazy to think the smallest of the largest monitors can get to almost 1.5 meters


----------



## mark_p (Mar 4, 2013)

Tristis apparently they max out at around a metre tl and 400 mm svl so yea still got a bit of growing to do.


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Considering gouldi are getting put on a lower category sometime this year I'll be getting a pair and would be interested in making an outdoor pit and would love some suggestions and pictures!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 5, 2013)

what state are you in Bohdi?


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice monitors tristis and occipitalis 

Im looking at getting a gouldii, would they do fine outdoors where i live? its not quite in their range but i'd imagine the temps wouldn't be that much different here compared to a little bit further inland?. Of course with additional heat in the cooler months i reckon they would do ok?


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Western Australia! dont know why i didnt think of saying i was, ahah:lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 5, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> Western Australia! dont know why i didnt think of saying i was, ahah:lol:




ah, i have no idea on WA laws.


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> ah, i have no idea on WA laws.



sometimes it's better to be oblivious to how rediculous the laws are over here...


----------



## Umbral (Mar 6, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> i like skulls!!!


Me too! We would look funny without them.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 6, 2013)

lol, i love watching my woma crawl through his (in his tank!~ otherwise that sounds very strange!!!!!!


----------



## Umbral (Mar 6, 2013)

If I wasnt married I may try: I really like the look of your skull, want to come home with me? Not sure it would work though.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 6, 2013)

Umbral said:


> If I wasnt married I may try: I really like the look of your skull, want to come home with me? Not sure it would work though.



off to have a look at housing options, what would the bare minimum size that woyld be appropriate? i wont be getting the bare minimum, just want a guide to look around at!


----------



## Umbral (Mar 6, 2013)

Going on advice from Trist 18 foot square is a good size for a male gouldii flavi ie. 6x3. Gouldii gouldii would need more. I would contact Trist or another keeper who has had them for a few years as the only advice I can give is third had at this stage.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Umbral, for all your help!


----------



## Umbral (Mar 6, 2013)

No worries, I'm only passing on what I have learnt from the knowledgeable folks on APS


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 7, 2013)

What would be a good size outdoor enclosure for a pair of gouldii, I can't remember what sp. we can keep but I think it's whatever occurs in WA.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 7, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> What would be a good size outdoor enclosure for a pair of gouldii, I can't remember what sp. we can keep but I think it's whatever occurs in WA.



an how deep should an indoor enclosure be?


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> an how deep should an indoor enclosure be?



Yeh I was really interested if they are going to burrow or not as I will supply them with that yellow play sand that is nice and hard so it doesn't cave in if it is beneficial and I like them living sub-naturally.


----------

